# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Chemical imbalance or not??

## Denzjane

What's the thinking on the causes of depression?  

My regular GP has been great over the years, but some time ago I saw a different GP and she basically said that being emotionally upset over something doesn't set off a depressive episode.  I'd gone back to the surgery (after being medication free for a couple of years and life generally being okay) as my husband's mother had died, so I was upset for him and his family, and it brought back of the memories of when my mum died, so I was in quite a state.  Anyway she said it was a chemical imbalance in my brain, nothing to do with the emotional upset and that I'd probably be on medication for the rest of my life.  After all, people take lifelong meds for heart problems, diabetes, etc so why should depression be any different?

Now this didn't sit well with me, so googled it and am even more confused.  It seems that chemical imbalance is accepted by some medical professionals, and emotional causes etc are accepted by others.

What do others think?

----------


## Paula

Youre right, its a contentious subject. Personally, I believe both are right. Some people are predisposed to MH issues through a chemical imbalance, some suffer from reactive MH issues, for some its a combination. Ive struggled since I was 16 and my psychiatrist believes that, given my family history, genetically, I never stood a chance. But, regardless of the underlying cause, the important issue is that _everyone_ who struggles is supported and given the treatment they need

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree with Paula. I know my husband has been dealing with depression and anxiety for much longer than the length of time he has had a diagnosis and medication. He has had medication free time, but then something big has happened and it's caused a relapse....
Genetically depression runs in his family, so that also hasn't helped him....

I have to agree though, the underlying reasons I don't think are ever going to be agreed on as we still know so little about the brain and the ways they work, the most important issue is that the person is supported with how they are feeling.

----------


## Stella180

Yeah if unsure on this topic. Ive always looked for the logic behind depression, trying to figure out the reason for feeling the way I do and with my chaotic life I usually succeed but then there are the times when life is good, things are actually going my way and still I feel down and not being able to find a reason for it makes me feel worse is I know its something I have no control over and no matter how hard I fight this illness right there trying to knock me down and I hate it. There are of course emotional triggers which affect me, and I cant change how I feel but there is so much more to depression than feeling sad which is why cheer up, it might not happen makes me want to punch the idiot who said it. 

A few years ago I got a letter from a GP stating that in his opinion I would struggle with periods of depression for life. That was crushing to hear because I was so determined to beat this. More recently, due to another diagnosis I received, a different GP wanted to take me off my meds because he believed that my issues were now something that couldnt be medicated so I shouldnt need them. I dont thing the doctors really know so I dont stand a chance.

----------


## OldMike

I think chemical imbalance can cause depression as well as emotional stress all I can say is there is a lot we don't know.

----------


## Suzi

> A few years ago I got a letter from a GP stating that in his opinion I would struggle with “periods of depression for life”. That was crushing to hear because I was so determined to beat this. More recently, due to another diagnosis I received, a different GP wanted to take me off my meds because he believed that my issues were now something that couldn’t be medicated so I shouldn’t need them. I don’t thing the doctors really know so I don’t stand a chance.


There are some overlaps with the two diagnoses, but that doesn't mean that you only have the one and that meds won't help. 
I agree, I don't think _anyone_ really knows, but there are tried and tested treatments and we've made leaps and bounds in helping mental health illness as well as physical conditions. I think by saying that you "don't stand a chance" is a bit dramatic and pessimistic. There is always hope.

----------

